# Backtesting options trading strategies



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Is there any way to freely find intraday (preferably as granular as possible - every minute, 10 minutes, or hour) historical data on stock / American options prices, or even daily options prices? Say, for SPY?

Edit: It seems like this will not be freely available.

Edit 2: I've found one free resource: TDAmeritrade's thinkOnDemand. Does anyone have experience with it? How reliable is it? Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Doesn't have to be free. Just as inexpensive as possible.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Honestly I might just start using an API to pull and store live data from Robinhood. Maybe in a little while I can sell it myself :devil:


----------



## Elwoodyn (6 mo ago)

I would rather pay to a more or less reliable source than risk getting unproven information. I know many traders who do that and don’t experience huge financial losses because they pay for the subscription. There are enough free services like a forex trading calculator that can help you have a better experience with trading, but we need to understand the developers have to earn some money too, and they cannot make everything free. And even the “free” stuff is not entirely free since you still watch the ads and cause some activity on their website.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

You can save yourself time by just taking a large cash withdrawal and then burning it in the backyard


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"Historical data" is not a predictor of future activity. The stock market, unfortunately, is not a logic-based institution but is instead subject to the irrational whims of traders. Day traders, hourly traders and minute-by-minute traders historically make out the worst.

Burning money in the backyard causes more pollution but achieves the same end.


----------

